# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  deseo comprar aguaje o moriche

## luisusmp

Soy un empresario peruano, vivo en lima y quiero comprar aguaje en grandes cantidades en fresco, deseo contactar proveedores que me brinden información detallada acerca de los atributos que esta fruta contiene, ya que deseo comercializarla, tanto en el exterior como en el Perú  http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8...lsaguaje21.jpgTemas similares: Deseo hacer tesis en stevia Vendo aguaje de calidad Documental: Comprar, tirar, comprar Aguaje en capsulas de be natural Vendo aguaje en capsulas de be natural

----------


## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Con más de 10 años de experiencia en el maneje de este fruto, tenemos para la venta:  - Saco de 50 Kg.( 1,200 unidades aprox.) fruto fresco listo para madurar : S/.60 puesto en Lima. - Masa de aguaje con cascarilla : S/.15.00 x Kg puesto en Lima. - Masa de aguaje con cascarilla seco : S/.20.00 x Kg puesto en Lima. 
Interesados no duden en llamar, dejo información de las bondades del producto debajo de la firma electrónica. 
Atte. 
FERNANDO ZEGARRA TORRES. fzegarra@zytperu.com
 Celular: 961036444, 061 579062
RPM: *6966195, Skype: ferdyzeg1
     Z&T Servicios Generales *
EL AGUAJE* El aguaje, es una palmera que crece en las regiones amazónicas del Perú, cuyofruto el “aguaje”, es el alimento más nutritivo de los frutos del trópico. *Propiedades**:*  El betacaroteno, es el que el que brinda el color característico rojo- anaranjado-amarillo y el que tiene mayor actividad vitamínica. Lo cierto es que el betacaroteno, además de tener estas propiedades, es uno de los mejores anticancerígenos que existen.También funciona como un excelente protector de la piel contra los rayos ultravioleta, y ayuda al mantenimiento del cutis, previniendo su resecamiento y envejecimiento prematuro.Además previene la arteriosclerosis.Contiene RETINOL, suficientes para eliminar la hipovitaminosis A que afecta a los niños desnutridos.Ayudar a combatir la deficiencia de vitamina A, principal causa de anemia (El aguaje contiene 3 veces más Vit. A que la zanahoria).Efectos Antioxidantes (contiene ácidos oleicos).Previene la caída del cabello, y ayuda a disminuir el vello corporal.Disminuye el riesgo de enfermedades cardiovasculares.Alivia los malestares de la menopausia debido a la deficiencia de estrógeno.NO TIENE EFECTOS SECUNDARIOS AL SER UN PRODUCTO ELABORADO DE 100% FRUTA.

----------


## dangoba2000

*VENTA DE AGUAJE* 
PULPA DE AGUAJE SIN CASCARILLA *15 SOLES* PUESTO EN LIMA 
venta minima de 20 kilos 
MAYOR A *100 KILOS precio a 10 SOLES* PUESTOS EN LIMA  
LOS PRECIOS NO INCLUYEN IGV 
DANTE GONZALES BLAS 
CELULAR : *946114192 - 999167726* EMAIL: dangoba2000@gmail.com

----------

